# Damastmesser schärfen



## thanatos (21. November 2011)

Das Schärfen macht mir ja keine Schwierigkeiten,
aber nun hab ich mir ein Damaszehnermesser gegönnt.
Wenn ich dem meinen Schliff verpasse ist die Ätzung weg.
wer weiß welche Säure ich zur Wiederherstellug brauche.ME
müßte Salzsäure gehen aber in welcher Konzentration.
Ich möchte da nicht experimentieren.Könnte scief gehen.
Wer weiß es ???

|kopfkrat#t      
#d|bigeyes


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (21. November 2011)

*AW: Damastmesser schärfen*

Hallo Thanatos,
eigentlich schleift/schärft man ein Messer so, dass die Klingenfläche davon nicht berührt wird. Soll heissen die Musterung des Damaststahles sollte dabei keinen Schaden nehmen; es geht doch nur um die Schneide beim Schärfen. Ein nachträgliches Ätzen (mit was auch immer) führt doch zu einem unterschiedlichen Abtrag von Material auch an der Schneide. Du hast dann zwar eine Klinge, die wieder schön aussieht, aber schneiden würde sie nicht so toll.
Mit so einem Stahl, der in Faltverfahren hergestellt wurde und dadurch insich nicht homogen ist, ist das Schleifen eine Wissenschaft für sich. Es gibt jedoch auch Fälschungen auf diesem Sektor, die ein Laie kaum erkennen kann. Am Preis kann man das nicht fest machen. Bei den Fälschungen wird ein Faltungsmuster geätzt und entsteht nicht wie beim Original durch die unterschiedlichen Aufkohlungsbereiche. Womit sowas geätzt wird und wie das geht findet man im IN. Damit bekommt man auch heraus, welche Qualität man sich zugelegt hat. Schreib mal, was Du heraus bekommen hast.
Schwefi


----------



## wolkenkrieger (21. November 2011)

*AW: Damastmesser schärfen*



thanatos schrieb:


> Wenn ich dem meinen Schliff verpasse ist *die Ätzung* weg.



Faltstahle müssen nicht geätzt werden - bist du dir sicher, dass du ein Original erworben hast?

Ich hab in einer Schmiede schonmal live zugesehen, wei eine Faltstahlklinge entsteht und kann dir sagen, dass das typische Muster erst so richtig NACH dem Schleifen zum Vorschein kam.


----------



## Franky (21. November 2011)

*AW: Damastmesser schärfen*

Ich bin ja nun nicht so der Experte auf dem Gebiet, aber ich meine in Erinnerung zu haben, dass die einzelnen Schichten und Muster erst nach einer Schwefelsäurebehandlung herauskommen und zu sehen sind... Wegschleifen/wegschärfen sollte kaum möglich sein 

PS:
starke Politur doch auch möglich


----------



## Taxidermist (21. November 2011)

*AW: Damastmesser schärfen*



> Wenn ich dem meinen Schliff verpasse ist die Ätzung weg.



Wie soll man dass denn verstehen?
Machst du es wie viele Metzger und gehst mit dem guten Stück an die Poliermaschine?
Beim normalen Nachschärfen kommst du eigentlich gar nicht an die Klinge
sondern bearbeitest nur die Schneide!
Was gibt es dann zu ätzen?

Taxidermist


----------



## Sensitivfischer (21. November 2011)

*AW: Damastmesser schärfen*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Wie soll man dass denn verstehen?
> Machst du es wie viele Metzger und gehst mit dem guten Stück an die Poliermaschine?
> Beim normalen Nachschärfen kommst du eigentlich gar nicht an die Klinge
> sondern bearbeitest nur die Schneide!
> ...



Die Frage ist berechtigt und könnte von mir sein!:q


----------



## Denni_Lo (21. November 2011)

*AW: Damastmesser schärfen*



thanatos schrieb:


> Das Schärfen macht mir ja keine Schwierigkeiten,
> aber nun hab ich mir ein Damaszehnermesser gegönnt.
> Wenn ich dem meinen Schliff verpasse ist die Ätzung weg.
> wer weiß welche Säure ich zur Wiederherstellug brauche.ME
> ...



BTW wie schärfst Du denn dass Messer dass die Ätzung weggeht? Runter auf einen Falz? Falls ja dann her mit Deiner Adressse, würde Dir ein Rasiermesser zum nachschleifen schicken 

Normalerweise zeiht man nur die eigentliche Schneide ab, der Rest der Klinge bleibt unberührt 

Zum ätzen wird Schwefelsäure genommen, ab 50% Konzentration. Salzsäure ist nicht zu empfehlen da diese zu aggressiv auf Normahlstahl wirkt.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (21. November 2011)

*AW: Damastmesser schärfen*

Tja, ich weiß ja nicht, aber der Kolege thanatos scheint mir ein komischer Vogel zu sein.
Im Thread "Messer schärfen" fragt der TE nach einem vernünftigen Wetzstahl, Gerät/Schärfsystem, um seine Messer zu schärfen.
Der werte thannatos verfasst einen Beitrag, der nicht wie gewünscht einen Wetzstahl oder überhaupt ein Schärfgerät empfiehlt, sondern erklärt Einen von Schneidwinkeln der Hersteller bei Rasier- und normalen Messern, dass er 'ne Schwabbelscheibe benutzt(bringt zwar kurzfristig gute Ergebnisse, glüht aber den Stahl aus) und sich beim Schärfen seine Gliedmaßen enthaart, was eigentlich niemand wissen wollte und auch von vorne bis hinten nicht die eigentliche Frage vom TE beantwortet.
Nun fragt er, quasi der Gott des Messerschärfens:q, wie man ein Damastmesser schärft und dabei die Maserung erhält oder bei Verlust wieder herstellt?!!|uhoh:
Ich glaube, das muss man nicht verstehen!#d #q


----------



## Franky (21. November 2011)

*AW: Damastmesser schärfen*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das muss man nicht verstehen!#d #q



Hä? Wie jetz? ;+




















 :q
Ich bau mir meine Filiermesser auch immer aus sowas hier:
http://www.der-feine-tisch.de/images/21209_0.jpg


----------



## Sensitivfischer (21. November 2011)

*AW: Damastmesser schärfen*



Franky schrieb:


> ...
> Ich bau mir meine Filiermesser auch immer aus sowas hier:
> http://www.der-feine-tisch.de/images/21209_0.jpg



Mit sowas filetiere ich auch,




























....meine Karotten, vertikal!:q


----------



## angler1996 (21. November 2011)

*AW: Damastmesser schärfen*



Franky schrieb:


> Hä? Wie jetz? ;+
> 
> :q
> Ich bau mir meine Filiermesser auch immer aus sowas hier:
> http://www.der-feine-tisch.de/images/21209_0.jpg


 
und die Schärfgeräte gibts dazu passend:
hier:http://www1.idealo.de/preisvergleich/ProductCategory/3706F970375.html
in großer Auswahl#h


----------



## Franky (21. November 2011)

*AW: Damastmesser schärfen*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> ....meine Karotten, vertikal!:q



Längs oder quer?


----------



## wolkenkrieger (21. November 2011)

*AW: Damastmesser schärfen*



Franky schrieb:


> starke Politur doch auch möglich



Sag ich doch :q

Nee, mal im Ernst: echter Faltstahl muss nicht geätzt werden - die Maserung ist auch nach einer ordentlichen Politur zu sehen. Nicht so schön dekorativ, wie nach dem Ätzen aber trotzdem sichtbar.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (21. November 2011)

*AW: Damastmesser schärfen*



Franky schrieb:


> Längs oder quer?



Wenn das Auge mitessen soll natürlich längs, mit 'nem Touch von Origami, nur aus Karotte, statt aus Papier.:q Ein Kranich aus Karotte sieht schließlich sehr elegant aus.


----------



## Palometta (21. November 2011)

*AW: Damastmesser schärfen*

back to the roots 

natürlich ist es möglich das durch Gebrauch oder falsches schärfen die Maserung an einem Damastmesser abgetragen wird.
Mehr oder weniger.......
Professionell werden Damaststähle mit eisen3Clorit geätzt .
Es ist aber auch möglich mit natürlichen Stoffen wie Kaffee oder Senf zu ätzen.
Ich habe mir letztens auch ein 9 Zoll Filetiermessser "Handklopfen" lassen.Ich habe darauf Wert gelegt das das Messer so gebeizt wurde das es eine fast hölzerne Struktur in der Oberflächen hat.
Es ist dadurch zwar schlechter sauber zu halten sieht aber saustark aus 
Nach einigen Nachbearbeitungen ist es jetzt auch notwendig noch einmal nachzuätzen um die Maserung bis in den Schnitt zu restaurieren.
Ich setzte da voll auf die Chemie.
Der Hobbyätzer sollte aber auf natürliche ,nicht gefährliche Mittel zurückgreifen.
Mein Tipp zum ätzen : Google ist dein Freund 

Gruß
Palo


----------



## Taxidermist (21. November 2011)

*AW: Damastmesser schärfen*



> Ich habe mir letztens auch ein 9 Zoll Filetiermessser "Handklopfen"  lassen.Ich habe darauf Wert gelegt das das Messer so gebeizt wurde das  es eine fast hölzerne Struktur in der Oberflächen hat.
> Es ist dadurch zwar schlechter sauber zu halten sieht aber saustark aus



Dass hört sich an, als ob es ärgerlich wäre, wenn das Schätzchen über Bord geht!
Allerdings gefällt es mir, soche Teile auch als dass zu benutzen, wofür
es gedacht ist, nämlich als Werkzeug.
Bei den Meisten dienen gerade die Damastzener, als reine Renomierstücke, zur Eigendarstellung, oder ähnlichem!

Taxidermist


----------



## Palometta (21. November 2011)

*AW: Damastmesser schärfen*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Dass hört sich an, als ob es ärgerlich wäre, wenn das Schätzchen über Bord geht!
> Allerdings gefällt es mir, soche Teile auch als dass zu benutzen, wofür
> es gedacht ist, nämlich als Werkzeug.
> Bei den Meisten dienen gerade die Damastzener, als reine Renomierstücke, zur Eigendarstellung, oder ähnlichem!
> ...



nö,nö....das ist ein Werkzeug.
9Zoll deshalb weil ich mich so an mein 23 Martinii gewöhnt habe.
Das Damast ist allerdings um einiges schärfer......und hat auch nicht nur Fischblut gesehen:c
War Gott sei Dank nur ein wenig Pelle .

Hier mal schnell ein paar Pic's






und von vorne






und mal die Struktur :k :k







wie gesagt ist alles handgemacht  ,das Griffstück ist aus Bernsteinholz ,nur stark geölt.
So ist das auch unempfindlich und schnell zu reinigen.
Erl ist aus ganz normalem Messing ( MS 58)
Es gibt nur einen Nachteil .
Das Messer hat eine Härte von 64 HRC ...das schält sogar 08/15 Wetzstähle 
Also muss beim glätten auf Keramik gesetzt werden

Gruß
Palo


----------



## Ossipeter (21. November 2011)

*AW: Damastmesser schärfen*

Goiles Teil,
hat das Martin gemacht?


----------



## Palometta (21. November 2011)

*AW: Damastmesser schärfen*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Goiles Teil,
> hat das Martin gemacht?



Jepp , wer sonst 
Ich hab zu dünne Arme dafür :q
Obwohl seit er den Knecht hat geht's ja leichter.
Ich habe ihm letztens dafür nen Extra Amboss geschnitzt , das kann ich besser .

Gruß
Palo


----------



## Taxidermist (21. November 2011)

*AW: Damastmesser schärfen*

Tolles Messer!
Ist dir bekannt wieviel Lagen es hat.
Ich schätze so um 60-100?
Ist das der Stempel vom Schmied,auf dem unterem Bild?

Taxidermist


----------



## Palometta (21. November 2011)

*AW: Damastmesser schärfen*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Tolles Messer!
> Ist dir bekannt wieviel Lagen es hat.
> Ich schätze so um 60-100?
> Ist das der Stempel vom Schmied,auf dem unterem Bild?
> ...



Mathematisch sind es etwa 130 Lagen .
Es verbrennt ja die Eine oder Andere beim Schmiedevorgang.
Mehr machte keinen Sinn,da ich eine grobe Struktur wollte.
Ja, der Stempel ist von meinem Kumpel Martin .
Mittlerweile hat er schon etliche Messer gemacht und die werden immer besser.Und das obwohl er nur im Winter dafür Zeit hat


Gruß
Palo


----------



## Taxidermist (21. November 2011)

*AW: Damastmesser schärfen*



> Mittlerweile hat er schon etliche Messer gemacht und die werden immer besser.Und das obwohl er nur im Winter dafür Zeit hat



Ich schließe daraus er macht dass nicht gewerblich!
Mir würde sowas auch gefallen, nur in einer anderen Klingenform und mit
einem Heft.
Zur Zeit langt meine Knete nicht für sone Liebhaberei, aber wenn dass wieder geht, kriegste ne PN von mir für weitere Infos über Martin!
Denn leider hab ich keinen Kumpel der sowas kann.

Taxidermist


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. November 2011)

*AW: Damastmesser schärfen*



Palometta schrieb:


> Mathematisch sind es etwa 130 Lagen .
> Es verbrennt ja die Eine oder Andere beim Schmiedevorgang.
> Mehr machte keinen Sinn,da ich eine grobe Struktur wollte.
> Ja, der Stempel ist von meinem Kumpel Martin .
> ...


 

Mensch Alter,#h

was willst du mit so einem Messer? #c
Du kaufst deine Forellen doch immer filetiert. 
Gruß aus Solingen


----------



## Palometta (21. November 2011)

*AW: Damastmesser schärfen*

@Taxidermist 

nein, er macht das nicht gewerblich ,allerdings auch nicht  umsonst .
Die Sache ist aus einem Spaß entstanden und weil er nie ein gutes langes Messer für das Filetieren von Lachs gefunden hat ,hat er es sich dann selber gemacht.
Das fing so 2006 mit nem Messer aus einem Sägeblatt an und endete jetzt mit einer kompletten Schmiede.
Wie gesagt , die messer sind vieleicht nicht ganz perfekt , dafür jedes ein Unikat.
wenn es dich mal Juckt melde dich ruhig .

@ Jürgen
Jo hast Recht , hier komme ich mit ein paar Kumpels gerade vom einkaufen :vik: :vik: :vik:






Gruß
Palo


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. November 2011)

*AW: Damastmesser schärfen*



Palometta schrieb:


> @Taxidermist
> 
> nein, er macht das nicht gewerblich ,allerdings auch nicht umsonst .
> Die Sache ist aus einem Spaß entstanden und weil er nie ein gutes langes Messer für das Filetieren von Lachs gefunden hat ,hat er es sich dann selber gemacht.
> ...


 

Palo,#h

ist ja schon gut.:m :q


----------



## Palometta (21. November 2011)

*AW: Damastmesser schärfen*

klar Alter , habe das schon verstanden
Will diesen Fred nicht schreddern ,aber ich sage nur 3 Stunde Light Tackle in 9- 20m Wassertiefe .....
Schei§§e  hatte ich Rücken |bla:

Gruß aus Velbert in die Klingenstadt
Palo


----------



## thanatos (22. November 2011)

*AW: Damastmesser schärfen*

Danke für die Tipps,selbstverständlich bin ich ein komischer Vogel.
Habe bisher noch kein Messer gekauft ohne es umzuschleifen
(ausser Rasiermesser)und selbst verständlich ist der letzte Arbeitsgang
polieren auf der Lappenscheibe.Dabei wird die Klinge nicht heiß .
Vorschliff und Läppen mache ich im Naßschliffverfahren.
Filetieren tu ich eh mit meinem selbst gebauten aus HSS Stahl,da brauch
man weder Wetzstahl noch Abziehstein sondern nur einen Schwamm
und Polierpaste.Zum Häuten nehme ich ein Martini für das reicht der 
billigste Wetzstahl.Denni_Lo leider habe ich nicht die Möglichkeit
Rasiermesser zu schleifen hab ich immer auf einem speziellen
Abziehstein gemacht ,hat mitunter Stunden gedauert.


----------



## Seemannsgarn (22. November 2011)

*AW: Damastmesser schärfen*

Zum Hautabziehen sollteste mal ein LAchsmesser benutzen das hat was !!!


----------



## Palometta (22. November 2011)

*AW: Damastmesser schärfen*



thanatos schrieb:


> Danke für die Tipps,selbstverständlich bin ich ein komischer Vogel.
> Habe bisher noch kein Messer gekauft ohne es umzuschleifen
> (ausser Rasiermesser)und selbst verständlich ist der letzte Arbeitsgang
> polieren auf der Lappenscheibe.Dabei wird die Klinge nicht heiß .
> ...



HSS bekommt man aber nicht wirklich scharf.Dafür ist das Material nicht geeignet da es viel zu spröde und grobkörnig  ist.
Sicher ist es brauchbar für ein Messer mit mittlerer schärfe und es "Steht" auch wie ne eins, aber richtig scharf ist was anderes.
Aber wenn es dir reicht ist nichts dagegen zu sagen.
Den Unterschied zwischen einem HSS oder HSS-E (egal wie hoch der CO-Gehalt ist ) und einem gutem Messerstahl ist schon enorm.Zu einem Damast fast eine ganze Welt .

Zum Enthäuten nehme ich auch ein Lachsmesser ,allerdings nicht so ein edles.
Meinst habe ich mir 2005 in Norwegen zugelegt .

Gruß
Palo


----------



## thanatos (26. November 2011)

*AW: Damastmesser schärfen*

War heute in Kassel zur Waffenbörse,hab da einen Messerschmied gefragt,
hat mir 50%Salzsäure und50% Schwefelsäure empfohlen,Tauchdauer richtet sich nach Konzentration.Habe beides da ,wenn es nicht klappt
ist das Messer nicht echt .Teile ich Euch aber nicht mit,denn die schönste Freude gönne ich Euch nicht!!!


----------



## chxxstxxxx (26. November 2011)

*AW: Damastmesser schärfen*



thanatos schrieb:


> Denni_Lo leider habe ich nicht die Möglichkeit Rasiermesser zu schleifen hab ich immer auf einem speziellen Abziehstein gemacht ,hat mitunter Stunden gedauert.


Was war das für ein Stein bzw. wofür brauchst Du solange? Wenn ich meins über den 8.000 bzw. den 30.000er Shapton abziehe, dann kann ich nach spätestens 30mins ein hängendes Haar spalten.


----------



## Seemannsgarn (26. November 2011)

*AW: Damastmesser schärfen*

Das meistverwendete Ätzmittel ist Eisendreiclorid. Es geht aber auch noch Löslicher Kafe  in guter konzentration. Wichtig ist nur die Materialbeschafenheit des Messers, sprich der Stahl. Manganhaltiger zeichnet dunkel und Nickelstahl hell. So die grobe einschätzung. Salzsäure greift den stahl nur unnötig heftig an.


----------



## dark (27. November 2011)

*AW: Damastmesser schärfen*



thanatos schrieb:


> War heute in Kassel zur Waffenbörse,hab da einen Messerschmied gefragt,
> hat mir 50%Salzsäure und50% Schwefelsäure empfohlen,



Hmm... aber welche Konzentration müssen die Säuren haben, wenn man sie mischt? Würde mich interessieren. |kopfkrat 

Die konzentrierteste Salzsäure, die möglich ist, wäre 37% (rauchende Salzsäure). Mehr geht nicht. Aber kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass man rauchende nehmen soll... Scheint mir etwas zu aggressiv, wenn ich seh, was die in ein paar Sekunden mit Stahl macht...

Gruss
Dark

Edit: Google meint, einen Teil Schwefelsäure 96% mit zwei Teilen Wasser mischen. Von Salzsäure-Schwefelsäuremischungen kann ich nix finden. (Aber Kochsalz und Schwefelsäure zu mischen, und den Damaststahl dann mit den entstehenden HCl-Dämpfen ("Salzsäure") zu ätzen, scheint auch noch ne Möglichkeit zu sein.)


----------



## thanatos (27. November 2011)

*AW: Damastmesser schärfen*



christian36 schrieb:


> Was war das für ein Stein bzw. wofür brauchst Du solange? Wenn ich meins über den 8.000 bzw. den 30.000er Shapton abziehe, dann kann ich nach spätestens 30mins ein hängendes Haar spalten.



ist einspezieller Stein für Rasiermesser,steinalt sehr fein,mit meinem zum stechbeitel abziehen wollte ich nicht ran weil 
die nacharbeit sicher noch länger gedauert hätte.(im Osten hatten wir keine große Auswahl-hatten ja auch sonst nischt zu wählen).nich jedes Messer das man ergattert hat ist nur zum Rasieren benutzt worden und das dauert dann eben:q


----------



## thanatos (27. November 2011)

*AW: Damastmesser schärfen*



dark schrieb:


> Hmm... aber welche Konzentration müssen die Säuren haben, wenn man sie mischt? Würde mich interessieren. |kopfkrat
> 
> Die konzentrierteste Salzsäure, die möglich ist, wäre 37% (rauchende Salzsäure). Mehr geht nicht. Aber kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass man rauchende nehmen soll... Scheint mir etwas zu aggressiv, wenn ich seh, was die in ein paar Sekunden mit Stahl macht...
> 
> ...





zu viel Info hat der Typ ja auch nicht raus gelassen,wir verraten ja auch nicht "das I-Tüpfelchen" in unserem Lockfutter,oder:q:q
die 50% beziehen sich auf das Volumen.
hab mir erst mal ein altes Fachbuch bestellt mal sehen
was da empfohlen wird .mit Eisendreichlorid hatte ich noch nichts zu tun,bin kein Elektronicbastler.


----------



## defektO (27. November 2011)

*AW: Damastmesser schärfen*

hallo,


mit eisen(III)-chlorid werden schliffe für die matallografie geätzt.
ich hab das mal im lehrgang zum schweißfachmann gemacht und kann mir gut vorstellen, daß das zu nem brauchbaren ergebnis führt.
es geht auch nicht zu schnell, so daß man sich die schöne klinge am ende ruiniert...
bei wiki: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metallografie wird ne lösung und was zum neutralisieren vorgeschlagen - das schaut mir ganz gut aus.
was genau wir damals bei unserem versuch benutzt haben, weiß ich leider nicht mehr...


grüssle henner


----------



## Seemannsgarn (27. November 2011)

*AW: Damastmesser schärfen*

Das die Platinen damit geätzt werden weiß wohl jeder der sich etwas schlau macht. Bei FECL3 ist schon nach einigen Sekunden das Damastmuster zu sehen bei ca 30 minuten ist dann schon eine deutliche Struktur zu erkennen. als gesättigte Lösung angesetzt ist das zeugs gut ein paar Jahre haltbar. Besonders agressiv zu den Fingern ist es nicht daher wesentlich besser und einfacher zu händeln als Schweelsäure oder Salzsäure.
Trotdem sollte das nicht in den Abfluss gekippt werden.
Neutraliesieren reicht dann mit Prilwasser ordentlich zu waschen und gut zu trocknen. 
Sollte es allerdings ein Rostfreies Damasteel sein dnn wird es etwas schwieriger mit dem Ätzen. Ist aber dann auch nur  ein 2.klassiges Messer, da die schnitthaltigkeit bei Rostträgen stählen längst ncith so gut ist wie bei Kohlenstoffhaltigen Stählen.


----------



## Palometta (27. November 2011)

*AW: Damastmesser schärfen*



thanatos schrieb:


> War heute in Kassel zur Waffenbörse,hab da einen Messerschmied gefragt,
> hat mir 50%Salzsäure und50% Schwefelsäure empfohlen,Tauchdauer richtet sich nach Konzentration.Habe beides da ,wenn es nicht klappt
> ist das Messer nicht echt .Teile ich Euch aber nicht mit,denn die schönste Freude gönne ich Euch nicht!!!



mein lieber Scholli #t
also viel Spaß beim (bomben) basteln .
Hochkonzentrierte Säuren sind ja nicht grade pflegeleicht zu händeln .
Ich denke man sollte da die Finger weg lassen.Nicht alles ( wenn überhaupt) was in der Industrie verwendet wird sollte man auch im Homebereich einsetzen !
Schon gar nicht wenn man selber keinen "Blick" hat .
FECL3 ist zum ätzen von Metallen optimal, einfach zu händeln , nicht so hoch aggressiv und vom Laien auch zu besorgen.
Obwohl in eurem Fall hochkonzentrierter löslicher Kaffee auch seine Dienste tut.
Wenn ihr das selber nicht auf die Kette bekommt , lasst euch von Fachmann helfen #y
Ein Stück Umwelt ist schnell versaut :g und die Welt kostetet es bestimmt nicht sein Messer nachbeizen zu lassen.

Wie Seemannsgarn schon schrieb werden durch das ätzen die verschiedenen Legierungen sichtbar.
Nicht der Stahl selber sondern die Legierungsbestandteile sind dabei ausschlaggebend da sie unterschiedlich färben .

Gruß
Palo


----------



## dark (27. November 2011)

*AW: Damastmesser schärfen*



thanatos schrieb:


> zu viel Info hat der Typ ja auch nicht raus gelassen,wir verraten ja auch nicht "das I-Tüpfelchen" in unserem Lockfutter,oder:q:q
> die 50% beziehen sich auf das Volumen.
> hab mir erst mal ein altes Fachbuch bestellt mal sehen
> was da empfohlen wird .mit Eisendreichlorid hatte ich noch nichts zu tun,bin kein Elektronicbastler.



Na, dann ist die Info doch relativ wertlos... Der wollte dich wohl veräppeln...|uhoh:

Würde auf den Rat von Palometta (und anderer) hören: Nimm Kaffee oder sowas - schont das Augenlicht.


----------



## Palometta (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Damastmesser schärfen*

mich würde nach der langen Zeit mit dem ätzversuch mit der Säuremischung mal interessieren ob die Hütte noch steht :m

Auch wenn es nicht geklappt hat wäre eine Rückmeldung ja sehr hilfreich und wenn nur andere von solche einem Versuch abzuhalten :g

Also was macht das Messercherchen , vielleicht mit Bilder |wavey:

Gruß
Palo


----------



## Franky (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Damastmesser schärfen*



			
				Statistiken von thanatol schrieb:
			
		

> Letzte Aktivität: 06.01.2012 19:47


Tschja Frank,
da kann man nur spekulieren, ob's die Hütte zerlegt hat... :q
Die Mischung in 3:1 aus seinen Säueren sollte das auf jeden Fall locker hinbekommen!


----------



## Palometta (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Damastmesser schärfen*

jo Franky,
eigentlich schade wenn so eine Erfahrung verloren geht.
Ich bastele ja auch viel rum und manches ist mit Sicherheit grenzwertig , aber ich erzähle auch gerne wenn es mal nicht geklappt hat um anderen ein Enttäuschung zu ersparen.

aber vielleicht kommt ja noch ne Meldung und wir wissen das alles gut gegangen ist :g

Schönen Abend noch
Palo

P.S. habe gestern die Nachricht bekommen das ich wieder ein Messerchen abholen kann.
Es wird ein Geschenk an meinen Schwager der sich mit leuchtenden Augen meinen Zachel angesehen hat .
Bin mal auf seine Augen gespannt wenn ich ihm das Messerchen reiche .


----------



## Franky (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Damastmesser schärfen*

Wie und was auch immer hier bzw. da los ist, aber Deine Erfahrung mit dem Problem des Eingestehens von schlechten Erfahrungen teile ich definitiv!
Den "Mut" bzw. die "Ehrlichkeit" bringen nicht mehr viele auf...
Ich habe mit Schrubbscheibe und Bohrmaschine auch schon Messer gekillt...


----------



## Palometta (19. März 2012)

*AW: Damastmesser schärfen*

so Leute , die Tage ist mir wieder ein Messerchen zugelaufen..:g

ja,ja , Fotografieren ist nicht meine Stärke , aber man kann schon was erkennen.|bla:
 Hier mal das komplette Kunstwerk 








und als Detail die Maserung des Damast.:k






Dieses Messer wird mein lieber Schwager ganz unerwartet von mir erhalten.
Er hat sich letztens mein Messer angesehen wie ein kleiner Junge , aber als sein Frau fragte ,sagte er nur "nein , brauche ich nicht" kann man gar nicht bezahlen  |rolleyes
Ich glaube er wird sich richtig freuen  

Gruß
Palo


----------



## FisherMan66 (20. März 2012)

*AW: Damastmesser schärfen*



Palometta schrieb:


> ............Dieses Messer wird mein lieber Schwager ganz unerwartet von mir erhalten........
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Palo



Sag mal, hast Du zufällig noch einen Platz frei für einen Schwager? 

Schöne Arbeit #6 Da würde ich mich auch freuen, wenn ich so etwas bekommen würde.


----------



## Andal (20. März 2012)

*AW: Damastmesser schärfen*

Sehr schöne, archaische Messerform. So was gefällt mir sehr gut!

Allerdings sollte es noch eine Parierstange als Upgrade geben. Womöglich schneidet man sich noch selber, wenn man Rivalen erdolcht!


----------



## daci7 (20. März 2012)

*AW: Damastmesser schärfen*

:m Top!
Gefällt mir auch sehr gut! Darf man fragen wo du das gute Stück her hast?


----------



## Palometta (20. März 2012)

*AW: Damastmesser schärfen*

Tach zusammen ,

also ,ja der Erl wurde ebenfals geschmidet und ist somit auch aus Damast .
Kann man gut auf diesem Bild sehen .






wegen Rost:
Natürlich rosten Messer mit hohem Kohlenstoffanteil leicht.Wenn ich ein Messer für längere Zeit weglege reibe ich es dünn mit ReelX Fett ,soft ein und wische es danach wieder ab.
Der Restfilm ist so dünn das er vor Gebrauch eben mit einem Tropfen Olivenöl auf einem Zewa wieder entfernt werden kann, reicht aber aus jeglichen Rost fern zu halten.

Woher ?
geschmiedet hat das mein guter Kumpel Martin.
Er hat sich in den letzten Jahren eine Schmiede aufgebaut und schmiedet in der kälteren Jahreszeit einige Damastmesser.
er verkauft sie teilweise komplett ,als auch als Klingenrohlinge für humane Preise.
Wer Interesse hat kann mir gerne eine PN schicken , ich stelle dann den Kontakt her.

Ich denke allerdings das bis Herbst kaum noch ne Chance besteht was zu bekommen. 

ach ja , scharf ist gut .Aber man schneidet sich nur einmal :g

Nein, ich habe keinen Platz mehr für nen Schwager :q 
Nicht mal für ne Schwägerin :vik:

Wenn mir wieder was zu läuft, halte ich euch auf dem laufenden 

Gruß
Palo


----------



## Ossipeter (20. März 2012)

*AW: Damastmesser schärfen*

Ich habe auch heuer eins von ihm machen lassen:


----------



## Palometta (20. März 2012)

*AW: Damastmesser schärfen*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Ich habe auch heuer eins von ihm machen lassen:



Auch nen schönes Stück #6

Ich habe es gesehen bevor es zu dir versendet wurde ....

Und schon geschnitten |bla: |supergri

Gruß
Palo


----------



## Andal (21. März 2012)

*AW: Damastmesser schärfen*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Ich habe auch heuer eins von ihm machen lassen:



Das Messer sieht sehr schön aus. Aber die Scheide. Ist ja grausliger, als beim "schönen Gruß aus Solingen"!


----------



## Ossipeter (21. März 2012)

*AW: Damastmesser schärfen*

Die Messerscheide war halt grad passend noch übrig.


----------



## Andal (22. März 2012)

*AW: Damastmesser schärfen*

Dann wirds aber Zeit, dass du der schönen Klinge ein maßgeschneidert Hemdchen verpasst!


----------



## Ossipeter (22. März 2012)

*AW: Damastmesser schärfen*

Wer macht sowas? Hast du einen Vorschlag?


----------



## Andal (22. März 2012)

*AW: Damastmesser schärfen*

Ich bin jetzt noch bis Samstag auf Achse. Dann kann ich dir mal Bilder von den Lederarbeiten zukommen, in denen meine Messer stecken. Schieb mir doch mal deine E-mailadresse per PN rüber.

Wenn du keine zwei linken Daumen hast, dann kannst du das auch selber hinbekommen. Ich kann es dir Schritt für Schritt erklären. Wenn ich dir eine machen sollte, dann wäre das etwas arg umständlich, denn dazu brauche ich das Messer. Es soll ja perfekt drin sitzen und nicht herumpoltern.


----------



## thanatos (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Damastmesser schärfen*



Franky schrieb:


> Tschja Frank,
> da kann man nur spekulieren, ob's die Hütte zerlegt hat... :q
> Die Mischung in 3:1 aus seinen Säueren sollte das auf jeden Fall locker hinbekommen!



:vik:endlich hab ich´s gemacht.habe noch alle glieder,
zwei augen,das haus steht auch noch 
in ein kunststoff becherlein (PVC) mit der pipette je 0,5 ml
hcl und h2so4 eingefüllt und mit einem tuschpinsel die 
polierten flächen bepinselt .die lagenzeichnung ist wieder
gut sichtbar.ist geschmacksache aber die starke ausätzung
gefällt mir nicht so richtig.jedenfalls ist das messer echt.ob
ich´s gebraucht habe ,nö,wollte es nur haben.


----------



## Franky (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Damastmesser schärfen*

Dann mach doch ma Bild


----------



## thanatos (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Damastmesser schärfen*



Franky schrieb:


> Dann mach doch ma Bild



#d tut mir leid ,bilder machen ist nicht so mein ding
     ist was persönliches#d


----------

